
WhatsApp CEO Jan Koum quits Facebook due to privacy intrusions - startupflix
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/30/jan-koum-quits-facebook/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16962328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16962328)

